# Drive through Spain



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello 
We are driving from Biarritz back to Javea with our beloved VW Camper. Does anyone recommend some interesting places to visit, I think our route would take us through Zaragoza and we have about 3/4 days to do it ... Looking forward to hearing some ideas
Cheers Bernice


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Bernice,

Here are some recommendations, all completely out of order 
I looked at the route on Google and, although it's not the main route you could go to

Hondarribia









Hondarribia - Buscar con Google

through Sos del Rey Católico

_In the western sector of the Pyrenean foothills, among mountains and ravines, stands the town of Sos del Rey Católico, declared to be a Historic-Artistic Site.Sos del Rey Católico lies in the historic region of *Cinco Villas*, birthplace of Fernando I, king of Aragón and who would later be known as Fernando el Católico. In the foothills of the *Sierra de la Peña* mountains, and standing on a spur, is this town in the Zaragoza region. Its strategic position makes it a natural fortress and it was one of the most significant *fortified sites* in the region during the 10th and 11th centuries. There are still some tower-gates standing, such as those of Jaca, Nador, Zaragoza or Uncastillo. 
_
http://www.spain.info/en_GB/ven/otros-destinos/sos_del_rey_catolico.html

And also, if you like walking you could try El Foz de Lumbier

_This is one of the most spectacular gorges in the Navarre region (northern Spain), and it can easily be explored on foot along two clearly signposted routes. _
_The Foz de Lumbier is a short narrow gorge, 1,300 metres long, with vertical walls reaching a maximum height of 150 metres. Great birds of prey live in its crevices, cracks and ledges, including large numbers of griffin vultures. The gorge is also a haven for foxes, wild boar, badgers and Egyptian vultures. The flora includes an abundance of thyme and groves of poplars, willows and ash. _
_Unlike many other gorges, the Lumbier can be traversed by means of two simple footpaths at the foot of the cliffs. These are clearly signposted, although they lead through two tunnels without any artificial light._

Nature reserve in Spain: Foz de Lumbier Nature Reserve | Spain.info in english
If you go, it's a good idea to take a torch with you to help you through the tunnels.

Also, not the quickest way to go, but in France, near the border,I liked St. Jean Pied de Port, although it's years since I went there. 

There's also Pamplona, Monasterio de Leire, San Sebastian

On the other hand personally, I saw nothing very apetising in Calatayud, nor Estella, but I probably didn't go to the right areas...


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow that's brilliant , thank you for taking the time to do that , once kids in bed will go through and have a proper look 
Thank you 
Bernice


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tampered said:


> great info, We might use this in two weeks when we set off again
> 
> Thanks


I'd be careful 'cos it looks like Bernice has got lost, but let us know if you visit any nice places!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd be careful 'cos it looks like Bernice has got lost, but let us know if you visit any nice places!


she's on her trip right now I believe - I'm expecting to see her again at the beginning of september


----------

